# What kind of guns do you shoot?



## snipeshow101

I personally started off with a benjamin sheridan air rifle with a 4x32mm scope in .177 going 495 fps because in Canada you need a licence to shoot anything over 500 fps. So i shot a bunch of stuff with it but i wanted more power so i sold the benjamin (big mistake) i bought a crosman phantom horrible gun it broke 2 twice had to send it back to the factory. I thought to myself i need something high quality so i bought the Diana RWS Model 48 in .22 pushing pellets at 900 fps an absolute killing machine. I just wanted to know what some of you guys are shooting and how they are working for you?


----------



## Bore.224

For squirrel I use a Ruger 10/22 magnum, or my single 6 in 22 magnum as well. A solid hit is always death to mr squirrel.


----------



## bowhunter199

henery lever action .22 mag


----------



## coyote_buster

remington 550-1 1948 22, remington 870 12 pump


----------



## Estaban

RWS 350 Magnum in .22 & it is also a killing machine! I've killed gray & red squirells & a boat load of crows. LOVE IT :sniper:


----------



## Cleankill47

Always on my hip is a Glock 21 in .45ACP with a 15-round magazine. This is my 'anything, anywhere' gun, fully capable of taking large game or defending against two-legged predators.

In air rifles I use a Benjamin/Sheridan .22 pump and a Gamo shadow 1000 in .177.

Other small game guns I use are a Marlin 981T; a bolt-action tube-fed .22, fires shorts, longs, and long rifles, as well as my Henry Lever action .22.

I also use a Heritage Rough Rider .22/.22 Mag convertible, although I haven't had the pleasure of taking anything with the Mag rounds yet.

Lastly is the Taurus old model 94SS3, pre lock. It mainly sees use as a woods gun for friends walking around on large property.

For larger game, I have a .357 Magnum taurus revolver with a 4" barrel, a Remington 870 Magnum Express pump shotgun, and a Marlin 336 .30-30, which was made before they started making them with the cross-bolt safety.


----------



## bryan_huber

marlin model 60, henry 22lr, savage 93r17, and my heritage rough rider 22/22mag


----------



## t.crawford714

.22 12 ga and 20 ga just depends on active i feel that day.


----------



## SD DuckSlayer

Ruger 10/22 w folding stock, flash hider, 50 round drum magazine topped w a BSA red dot!! Bye Bye cotton bunnies!


----------



## diggity

I have a Sako Quad, I use the .17M2 for tree rats. I have mounted a Nikon Buckmasters mili dot on it. Lethal all the way out to 150 yards.

For the .22 barrels LR and MAG, I have Bushnell Elite 2 x 16 on them with the mili dot, great shooters and optics.

On the Marlin Lever 39A I have a Luepold Vx I 3-9.

My CZ 452 American, Luepold 3 x9

I just picked up a T/C Encore, with a M2 and .22 barrel for them.
Both outfitted with Nikon Buckmasters.

These are all great shooting guns but I have to say my favortism goes to the M2 round for this thing just kills hands down all day long up to 150 yards like a laser. As much as I love my .22 Rounds be is subsonic and hyper rounds, they just don't shoot the same as the 17.


----------



## 1100 LT20

i use a weatherby .22 or a remington model 1100 20 gauge. just for fun around the yard i have a pumpmaster 760


----------



## alleyyooper

Rugar 77 22.

 Al


----------



## blowgunner62

Ruger 10/22 and a Gamo Hunter 220 in .177 for me.


----------



## VINCE

Usually an air rifle, sometimes my .22 rifles. I have an old bolt action Marlin my father just gave me. He bought it new when he was 18. He is now 73. shoots great. he put under 50 rounds through it he said.


----------



## trikortreat

marlin 22 mag with simmons scope. for amo i use remington 33 grs


----------



## hvinny

Taurus PT 24/7 Pro LS in 40








Smith & Wesson 22a Target Pistol








Mossberg 500 Tac HomeD 12 gauge









Soon to hatch 

Saiga 12 gauge (ordered)
Saiga 308 w/AR 6-position stock (ordered)


----------



## bluesman

Ive always used a 12 gauge pump gun for rabbits. My uncle would use a 20 gauge pump gun. 5 shot in heavy brush 6 shot for general use. Hunted with trained beagles. Alot of times along railroad tracks but not always. The trick is to aim at their nose and follow through not stop when you pull the trigger.


----------



## wburns

I use a CZ452 Lux or my 12ga. Reason I use a 12 is due to I am hunting pheasants and take the occasional rabbit or squirrel as a bonus, but for straight hunting of either and nothing else, I use the 22.


----------



## bigbuck144

.22 mag ( my dads) 12 gauge remington shotgun, .177 beeman pellet gun it also has a barrell for .22 pellets as well. :sniper:


----------



## Colt

I really love to use a longbow and flu flus tipped with judo points on rabbits. I don't like eating squirrel, so I leave 'em alone.


----------



## Yankeebillie

small game I use a Remington 541-s, Winchester 52 Sporter, and a marlin 39 A


----------



## spentwings

My only .22 for squirrel is a Ruger Mark II scoped with a Burris 2X using CCI .22LR SBG.


----------



## norcal limited

45 acp - up to 80yds
22 wm - up to 200yds
30-06 - up to 500yds
7mm rem. mag - up to 1000yds


----------



## Bore.224

I sure would love to see a 500 yard shot on a squirrel. 

1000 yard shot well ............ What scope do you use the Nikon Hubble scope :lol:


----------

